# Swedish: the waffle could've been crispier.



## Språkliga Möten

What is Swedish phrase when I want to express

"The waffle could've been crispier (implying that the one I'm eating right now is pretty soggy for my taste)"

"Våfflan kunde ha varit krusigare"?

Thank you.


----------



## Tjahzi

Actually, I think the adjective you are looking for is _krispig,_ whose regular comparative form is _krispigare_.


----------



## hanne

"krispig"? That looks so Swenglish. *shudders*

How about knusprig, would that work?


----------



## cocuyo

Nope, knusprig won't work (not a Swedish word that I'd recognize). However, you could say "spröd".


----------



## Tjahzi

I'm sorry, _krispig_ is the word here. It's hear it all the time, even to the degree that i don't even recognize it as an Anglicism (although it really seems to be). 

As a reference _spröd _generates 66k hits on Google compared to 144k for _krispig_. A possible alternative would be _knaprig_.

_Knusprig _sounds like a mock word.


----------



## hanne

I wonder where I picked that up then... (ah, a bit of googling tells me it's German, wrong language )

Apologies for any confusion I've contributed.


----------



## cocuyo

There is yet another contender, particularly for waffles, "frasig". (frasvåffla, frasiga våfflor)


----------



## AutumnOwl

I agree with "frasig" when it comes to waffles, as I think that a waffle that's "krispig" would be a very dry one. "Krispig" is better to use when it comes to things such as a fresh salad (_en krispig sallad_).


----------



## Delfinen

_Frasig _skulle jag också säga om just våfflor,_ krispig_ som alternativ.


----------



## JohanIII

Frasig!
Konstigt, krispig är för mig mycket ovanligt ö h t, och omöjligt för våfflor.
Håller alltså med AutumnOwl.
Spröda våfflor skulle funka som poetisk skrivning.
Knusprig är tyskt och har en tämligen vid betydelse.

Det är kul men här även värdefullt att veta vilken ålder ni har - lägg gärna in det i profilen, så syns det uppe till höger i svarsrutan.


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag kan hålla med om att _krispig_ är ett ord som kanske lämpar sig bättre för att beskriva överstekt (personlig preferens ) bacon än våfflor. Dock vet jag inte om jag någonsin skulle få för mig att använda ordet _frasig_. Detta kan vara både lokalt eller personligt dock.


----------

